# GT2544



## Squach (2 mo ago)

Looking for a used CH670 Kohler engine for my GT2544. Any ideas?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Squach, welcome to the forum









Used Kohler Command 22 hp Engine CH670 Horizontal Shaft 1" Motor 177 hours | eBay


Used Kohler Command 22 hp Engine CH670, with only 177 hrs. Horizontal Shaft, 1" dia. 12V starter included. Removed from a Cub Cadet GT2550. I have video of the motor running if interested.



www.ebay.com


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The price of that engine I would expect in Oz. but not in the States, must be gold on it somewhere.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> The price of that engine I would expect in Oz. but not in the States, must be gold on it somewhere.


Horizontal shaft, V-twins are pricey..... You can buy the same size vertical shaft, new, with a 2-3 year warranty from either Kohler or Briggs for that price, but not a horizontal. If you start thinking about it, it's a supply/demand thing. There just aren't that many applications in the lawn mower market any more for horizontal shaft engines, so the OEM's aren't building nearly as many as they did 20 years ago. CH670 (22hp) runs $2,200 new, + $75 for shipping, and that doesn't include a $140 exhaust manifold. The one Big T posted from E-bay is actually a pretty good deal at the moment.


----------



## Squach (2 mo ago)

If I wanted to keep it, may be worth it but found 2 of the entire mowers for sale on FB Marketplace for $500 ea. I already have a Cub 1024 with 24 hp vtwin and 50" deck. This is only 44". Guess I will sell for parts or scrap it.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> Horizontal shaft, V-twins are pricey..... You can buy the same size vertical shaft, new, with a 2-3 year warranty from either Kohler or Briggs for that price, but not a horizontal. If you start thinking about it, it's a supply/demand thing. There just aren't that many applications in the lawn mower market any more for horizontal shaft engines, so the OEM's aren't building nearly as many as they did 20 years ago. CH670 (22hp) runs $2,200 new, + $75 for shipping, and that doesn't include a $140 exhaust manifold. The one Big T posted from E-bay is actually a pretty good deal at the moment.


We have the 22hp PXI Pro series vertical shaft for $2365 au $ plus freight, so on par with the price in the states.

And the price of Kohler horizontal shaft vee twins new are out of this world here. starting close to the $3000 for 20.5HP, definitely gold in them somewhere.


----------

